# Ways to find out who a phone number belongs to.



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband and I are separated with an agreement on custody about him contacting prostitutes.

We are currently living in the same house but leading separate lives. He lost his job but should find another one soon so I am trying to do my best for he sake of the kids.

My biggest problem with my husbands serial cheating was all the escorts and sleezy prostitutes he was with over the course of many years. He used very poor judgement and I will argue for sole custody per our written agreement if he is contacting prostitutes.

I do not want my children exposed to this element.

My 12 year old son has the same model cell phone as my husband so when I picked up the wrong phone (thought it was my sons but it was my husbands) I saw an unfamiliar number. 

I no longer snoop but I had instant anxiety and I want to know who's number it is. We are not in R, so he has no reason to tell me and because he knows there is to be no prostitutes, he would lie anyway.

I used all the reverse lookups I can find but it only tells me that it is a Verizon cell phone and the city where located. The city is where some of the old prostitutes are from but I could also be very paranoid and it could be anybody.

I want to be in stealth mode to find out who he called but I can't think of a way to do this.

I don't trust any friends to call for me right now.

My anxiety is very high. Again, maybe for no reason. Maybe just a trigger.

If I ask my lawyer, it will cost me. $$$

Any ideas?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You could get on a phone that is not yours and call the number.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Call from a payphone? Or do the *67 before you dial the number to block your number if you're concerned. Did you try a pay lookup service? Could you check with a PI to get the name for you? Might be cheaper than a lawyer.

C


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Reversephonelookup.com (sp?) or type the phone # into your google search bar, or if you know where he trolls for hookers ie. Craigslist, then go to CL and type that # into the search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Spokeo.com works - sometimes. Then sometimes it asks you to pay for the information. Try it - you might get lucky.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, I did all those (not a PI or someone else's phone). 

But Spokeo and the others come up with the city only and that's why I'm so suspicious. I don't have anyone around that is not family to ask.

If I use *67 or *69, they can still call me back if they chose and get MY voice mail. I do not want this to come back to me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My understanding with the number block (*67) is that they can't return your call. I could be wrong, though. Never tested it. But the payphone idea (if you can find one) will fix that anyway.

C


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Try the Truecaller app, http://www.truecaller.com/


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

life101 said:


> Try the Truecaller app, Truecaller - Global phone directory | Truecaller


Thanks!! Found the owner - not a prostitute. Now I can sleep.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

In the future if none of these work, you can always go to a cell phone store (Tmob, AT$T, Verizon, etc) and dial the number from one of the display/ demonstrator models. If they call back it will just go to the store and no way to trace back to you.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You can also try spydialer.com if you're trying to find out who a cell phone belongs to. It's free, you type in the number, it calls the cell phone and you can listen to the voicemail recording on that line. It won't work for every number, but if the person it dials has a personalized greeting on their voicemail, you'll be able to hear it.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rugs said:


> Thanks!! Found the owner - not a prostitute. Now I can sleep.


Glad to help.


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

PBear said:


> My understanding with the number block (*67) is that they can't return your call. I could be wrong, though. Never tested it. But the payphone idea (if you can find one) will fix that anyway.
> 
> C



After paying for multiple sites that promised who's # it was, I found *67 to be the best way to find out. Alway's hoped it was a female voice only to find out it never was.


----------

